

Computer Engineer Barbie Needs Men to Write Code, Can’t Reboot Computer - awwducks
http://consumerist.com/2014/11/18/computer-engineer-barbie-needs-men-to-write-code-cant-reboot-computer/

======
stefap2
Barbie is designing a game but she admits, "I'm only creating the design idea,
I'll need Steven and Brian's help to turn it into a real game".

